
I'm developing a game and it burned itself into my display - joemanaco
During the development of my current game Tiny Thor (a beautiful 2D Retro Platformer, check out: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;asylumsquare.com&#x2F;tinythor) I&#x27;ve implemented an invincible mode in our debug builds. To visualise it, I switched the rendering between normal and full bright with each frame - so a really fast flickering occurs on the players sprite when in invincible mode.<p>After using that feature for around 30 minutes on and off I suddenly noticed an inversed-looking Tiny Thor in the background of my text editor. I was very confused, so I moved the window around and discovered that the sprite was &quot;burned&quot; into my display over all applications, even after turning the display and the system on and off.<p>Here is a short video I took: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;oJHUqmtO6Gw<p>Seems like I have to do a softer effect on it if I don&#x27;t want to destroy my display...<p>BTW: After turning the display off over night my lovely Tiny Thor vanished away. I&#x27;m missing him.... ;)
======
skate22
Who is at fault in this situation? I would assume the monitor driver should be
able to limit the max brightness to prevent this type of thing lol

------
roddux
I've never seen such a distinct pattern for display burn-in. What monitor do
you use? That's quite interesting.

~~~
joemanaco
It's an LG 29EA93-P (LED Display).

------
duiker101
well after hearing that you managed to burn your screen with your game I'm not
exceedingly inclined to try it to be honest :D

~~~
joemanaco
I really need to put a big badge on my website saying "No warranty on physical
damage" :)

